# Seeking Women Expat Entrepreneurs as Podcast Guests



## Locaux!

*** Podcast Guests Sought ***

Hi All!

I host a podcast and am seeking to interview women entrepreneurs about your business and the new city you call home.

There are specific requirements: 

• You're a fab woman age 35+ 
• You migrated and acquired a visa as a single woman entrepreneur 
• You city/country resonates as your home.

Do message if you'd like to discuss further. It's fun talk to have.

You can learn more about the show, read more details for guest and be in touch at Locaux.co/submissions.

Looking forward. 

Thanks!


----------

